# From Colorado also...



## OmaTracie (Nov 28, 2016)

I would to have conversations and maybe coffee with fellow crocheters in Colorado. Anybody interested?


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds lovely if I lived a little closer than Nebraska. I'm sure you will find new friends with your post. Good luck!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. :sm09:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome from the western slope of Colorado !


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the KP forum from New York.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome fron another New Yorker.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome from Adelaide South Australia too


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome from Connecticut!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Omatracie, I might. Let me know more. My grandchildren calls me Oma 
Christine/Sitzy


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee ~ :sm02:


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds great!!!
I live in Colorado
Where do you live??
Hildy


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from Nashville


----------



## heatherh (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome. I live in Wheat Ridge Colorado. Where in Colorado do you live?


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome from NJ


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I lived in Grand Lake for one year, Estes Park through elementary and junior high school and then Longmont during high school. After that, my family moved to Arizona where I went to college, met the love of my life, raised my family, taught in da'hood (even took my class on a field trip with only one mother volunteer who was a hooker. BUT, she was a good mom and she and I had a great time together!) Now, I am retired and life is great!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut! :sm11:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello Connecticut! Our daughter who was born and raised in Arizona and is living in Connecticut so each year we travel to that area. We spend one week with her and her family, then explore somewhere else for a week (last year Niagara Falls which really impressed hubby and I since we live in Arizona where there isn't that much water) and this year Boston which we want to return next year and explore a little more.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

OmaTracie said:


> I would to have conversations and maybe coffee with fellow crocheters in Colorado. Anybody interested?


If you live near Federal Heights, you are welcome to come to our craft group. PM me and I'll give you details.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## lagreen47 (Mar 24, 2011)

What part of Colorado do you live?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome to KP. Do feel free to join in on any conversations that interest you. Great place to get ideas, inspirations and help.

We used to live in Estes Park and daughter now lives in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Juleen said:


> I lived in Grand Lake for one year, Estes Park through elementary and junior high school and then Longmont during high school. After that, my family moved to Arizona where I went to college, met the love of my life, raised my family, taught in da'hood (even took my class on a field trip with only one mother volunteer who was a hooker. BUT, she was a good mom and she and I had a great time together!) Now, I am retired and life is great!


Our kids have a home in Grand Lake and I just love it there. When we go to Denver we try and make it up at least once a year.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome from Centennial, Colorado. I'm a knitter, not a crocheter. I can crochet edges on sweaters if I have to, but prefer knitting.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Small world! Many years ago (in the 1940's and 50's), I lived in Estes about 3 miles from town. Our favorite pass time was parking on the main street during tourist season and watching tourist pant due to the high altitude. I also remember there was a "dude horse" stable at the end of the street and we loved watching the horses as they hit the top of the street--they knew they were going to get a rub down and some feed. One day a rather, ahhhh, portly woman tourist had an extra eager horse and as he was hurrying down the main street her halter top strap broke and she went the entire main street with her boobs flopping! Locals laughed about that one for months! I also remember when Estes was named in a newspaper somewhere as the "Sin Capital of the West". That was the best tourist season the locals had seen in years! <vbg> Also, one end zone of the high school's football field was located next to a small stream and they had people stationed there to fish the balls out. The last time I went to Estes it had changed so much I barely recognized it. Sometimes memories are better not updated! My family moved to Longmont where I went to High School--many fond memories!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I only knit: I have a regular routine: read a book for awhile, then work half on a crossworld puzzle, then play a game of solitaire on my laptop and then knit! Right now I have 12 baby afghans to deliver to a local charity.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

I lived in New York until I was in six grade moved to Puerto Rico both of my Folks were born there
I left after College and met my first Husband . Lived in Germany for 3 years
I travelled for awhile met my second husband and moved to Vermont
That was where my husband was born lived there 20 years then we moved to CO
I love it here very quiet in La Junta although recently it has gotten noisy as the local High School
about 2 blocks from my home won the State Football championship which they haven’t done in over 
60 years a very big thing for such a small town a great memory and experience for the young men of the team. 

Nearest big city is Pueblo Colorado
Hildy


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome from Monument, CO


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Hello and welcome from Texas!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Where are you in Colorado?


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so happy to see somany from Colorado. I am in Brighton, Colo.
I, also rather knit as my crocheting looks bad.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Love your state!!! My brother and family live in Littleton and Denver area. If only Wisconsin was closer.


----------

